# Waterer



## sallypic (Jan 7, 2011)

Doe's anyone have any plans or idea's about an automatic watering ststem that would be good if I'm away for a week ( I have about 30 birds ) some type of gravity feed device ? ? ?


----------



## sunsettractor (May 28, 2005)

I have been using these types for years outside for the local wild birds and pigeons. The plastic ones are good because the birds cant bathe in them, the water stays relatively clean till it's empty, for the amount of birds you have I would use several just to be sure they have plenty for the time you will be away.
The metal pans that connect to a hose work real good as they are always full, you can adjust the water level as well if needed, there are several types of hose's available, regular garden hose, or smaller drinking water grade if you'd rather have that.
Only downside to the metal "dog waterer" type is the birds like to hop in and the water can get dirty in a short amount of time, depending on how many of the pidgies like to bathe.
I'll leave a couple links you can copy and paste to see what I use, You can purchase them online, or many feed stores carry them as well, Hope this helps...Tom 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/EXTRA-LARG...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649 - https://www.ebay.com/itm/13-QUART-3...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649 - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Automatic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Any of those would get dirty quickly if in a loft. The first one would work if you are there to change it twice a day, that or had a cover of some sort over it to protect it from droppings. But to be left for a week would get very dirty. It would get dust, feathers, and they can poop in it. A cover that would protect it would keep it cleaner.


----------



## sallypic (Jan 7, 2011)

*waterer*

looking for something that I can set up and leave for a week , something that would hold about 25 / 30 gal .


----------

